# Brake lock-up on 1997 Hardbody



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

I have a '97 Nissan Hardbody 4x4, and the driver side front brake locks up every now and then. It does it when I push hard on the brakes, and the pad stays against the rotor so it pulls the truck to the left when I drive. The only way I found to fix the problem is to let the brakes cool off, then the pads release and the problem goes away. I had the rotors and the pads replaced after the first time it did it, the mech. said that would solve the problem but it didn't. Like I said, this only happens once in a while, but I really don't want it to happen on a long trip. Any advice?


----------



## Averysdad (Aug 27, 2005)

Sounds more like a caliper issue to me.......if the pistons in the calipers are starting to get corroded you will have it seize on you like that...


----------



## Seamus (Aug 17, 2005)

I have a 95 HB that had the same problem on the passenger side. Some times the brake line going to the caliper gets weak and tears on the inside causing a blockage that won't release pressure in that caliper. I replaced the line and the caliper and it solved the problem. You can buy the line and the caliper at most autopart stores. The line should run you about $20 and a rebuilt caliper about $55. It is very easy to do yourself . Make sure the line comes with a new compression washer and when you bleed the brakes disconnect the ground to disable the ABS. 
Seamus


----------



## dirt digger (Feb 27, 2005)

thanks guys...i thought it might be the caliper, but didn't even think that the brake line might be the problem...and I don't have to worry about disconnecting the ground, it doesn't have ABS...and i'm glad about that.


----------



## Nismothunder (Jul 30, 2010)

I had the same problem on my 95 pathfinder,but it wasnt the brakes,it was the auto locking hub.It would some how freeze the wheel like a bearing while driving at 20 mph.I fixed it by replace the hub.I also had the same problem with the cheap brakes pads(metalic?).They would heat up in the front and lock the wheels up.


----------

